# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Θέλω να κάνω κάτι που δεν πρέπει...

## Κύκνος

Δεν θα το κάνω, θα καταφέρω να συγκρατηθώ αλλά αν το γράψω εδώ θα μου γίνει πιο εύκολο... Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη να μιλήσω με τον πρώην μου, πάντα μα πάντα ακόμα και το πιο σοβαρό πράγμα να συνέβαινε ήξερε να το κάνει να μην πονάει τόσο και να με ηρεμεί... Και θα ήθελα όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο να μπορούσα να του μιλήσω τώρα αλλά δεν πρέπει με καμία δύναμη να το κάνω γιατί ρισκάρω να μου θυμώσει κι αυτό είναι κάτι που ποτέ μου δεν άντεχα, το να μου είναι θυμωμένος...
Επίσης ο άλλος λόγος που το γράφω εδώ είναι ότι έτσι μ' έχει συμβουλέψει η ψυχολόγος, ότι θέλω να πω να το γράφω... Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι να μου πείτε που να βοηθήσει αλλά όποιος θέλει θα χαρώ ν' ακούσω...

----------


## GoldenM

> Δεν θα το κάνω, θα καταφέρω να συγκρατηθώ αλλά αν το γράψω εδώ θα μου γίνει πιο εύκολο... Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη να μιλήσω με τον πρώην μου, πάντα μα πάντα ακόμα και το πιο σοβαρό πράγμα να συνέβαινε ήξερε να το κάνει να μην πονάει τόσο και να με ηρεμεί... Και θα ήθελα όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο να μπορούσα να του μιλήσω τώρα αλλά δεν πρέπει με καμία δύναμη να το κάνω γιατί ρισκάρω να μου θυμώσει κι αυτό είναι κάτι που ποτέ μου δεν άντεχα, το να μου είναι θυμωμένος...
> Επίσης ο άλλος λόγος που το γράφω εδώ είναι ότι έτσι μ' έχει συμβουλέψει η ψυχολόγος, ότι θέλω να πω να το γράφω... Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι να μου πείτε που να βοηθήσει αλλά όποιος θέλει θα χαρώ ν' ακούσω...


Καλησπέρα Κύκνε,

Όντως είναι πολύ βοηθητικό το γράψιμο. Το κάνω και εγώ μετά από παρότρυνση της ψυχολόγου μου και όντως βοηθάει σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα.

Πλέον όπου και να πάω, ότι και να κάνω έχω μαζί μου ένα ημερολόγιο όπου γράφω τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα μου.

Εύχομαι να ανακουφιστείς σύντομα από αυτό που σε απασχολεί. Άλλωστε το γράψιμο είναι λυτρωτικό. Λοιπόν καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι, μέσα από την ψυχή μου.

----------


## Leukos_lotos

Γεια σου κυκνε!
Προφανως για να μπεις σε διαδικασια σκεψης...σημαινει σε βαδανιζει κατι σοβαρο!
Ποιος ακριβως ο λογος που χωρισατε με το αγορι σου κ ποσο καιρο παει που χωρισατε...αλλα ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που ειχατε επαφη πχ μεσω τηλ η μην...
Τα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι αν ειχατε ασχημο χωρισμο κ αν εχει περασει καιρος που χωρισει κ μιλησει...θα του ερθει καπως παραξενο!
Μην τυχον αυτος αλλα κ εσυ ειστε σε σκεψεις επανασυνδεσης κ ολο αυτο εχει καποια βαση?
Αν νιωθεις οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανα σμιξετε...μην του στειλεις...γιατι αν υποθεσουμε σε αγαπαει ακομα...θα τραφει με ψευτικες ελπιδες!
Περιορισου στις συμβουλες του κλειστου σπυ κυκλου κ του ψυχολογου!
Θες να μας πεις καποια πραγματα που σε ρωτησα κ τι ειναι αυτο που σε βασανιζει?
Να εχουμε μια πιο πληρες εικονα του προβληματος σου να σε βοηθησουμε?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλησπέρα Κύκνε,
> 
> Όντως είναι πολύ βοηθητικό το γράψιμο. Το κάνω και εγώ μετά από παρότρυνση της ψυχολόγου μου και όντως βοηθάει σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα.
> 
> Πλέον όπου και να πάω, ότι και να κάνω έχω μαζί μου ένα ημερολόγιο όπου γράφω τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα μου.
> 
> Εύχομαι να ανακουφιστείς σύντομα από αυτό που σε απασχολεί. Άλλωστε το γράψιμο είναι λυτρωτικό. Λοιπόν καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι, μέσα από την ψυχή μου.


Καλησπέρα GoldenM, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! ♥

Μια δύσκολη νύχτα είναι, θα περάσει αλλά τώρα ζορίζομαι... Είμαι σίγουρη ότι φταίει και το ότι αύριο θα είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι όλη νύχτα κι αυτό με φοβίζει πολύ...

----------


## GoldenM

> Καλησπέρα GoldenM, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! ♥
> 
> Μια δύσκολη νύχτα είναι, θα περάσει αλλά τώρα ζορίζομαι... Είμαι σίγουρη ότι φταίει και το ότι αύριο θα είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι όλη νύχτα κι αυτό με φοβίζει πολύ...


Αν σε φοβίζει το ότι θα είσαι μόνη αύριο, τότε δοκίμασε να γράψεις στο φόρουμ και να συμμετέχεις σε συζητήσεις με όσα μέλη έχουν την προθυμία να συμμετέχουν στο θέμα σου και να βοηθηθείς.

Εγώ αν είμαι online με χαρά θα ανταποκριθώ, όπως μπορώ ώστε να βοηθηθείς έστω και στο ελάχιστο.

Άλλωστε για το λόγο αυτό είμαστε εδώ. Για αλληλοβοήθεια και υποστήριξη.

----------


## GoldenM

Κύκνε,

Το μήνυμα στην υπογραφή σου είναι πραγματικά συγκλονιστικό...

Μου θυμίζει μια πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο που πέρασα παλαιότερα και μου ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατη η παραμικρή μετακίνηση. Πραγματικά με άγγιξε πολύ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια σου κυκνε!
> Προφανως για να μπεις σε διαδικασια σκεψης...σημαινει σε βαδανιζει κατι σοβαρο!
> Ποιος ακριβως ο λογος που χωρισατε με το αγορι σου κ ποσο καιρο παει που χωρισατε...αλλα ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που ειχατε επαφη πχ μεσω τηλ η μην...
> Τα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι αν ειχατε ασχημο χωρισμο κ αν εχει περασει καιρος που χωρισει κ μιλησει...θα του ερθει καπως παραξενο!
> Μην τυχον αυτος αλλα κ εσυ ειστε σε σκεψεις επανασυνδεσης κ ολο αυτο εχει καποια βαση?
> Αν νιωθεις οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανα σμιξετε...μην του στειλεις...γιατι αν υποθεσουμε σε αγαπαει ακομα...θα τραφει με ψευτικες ελπιδες!
> Περιορισου στις συμβουλες του κλειστου σπυ κυκλου κ του ψυχολογου!
> Θες να μας πεις καποια πραγματα που σε ρωτησα κ τι ειναι αυτο που σε βασανιζει?
> Να εχουμε μια πιο πληρες εικονα του προβληματος σου να σε βοηθησουμε?


Γεια σου...

Είναι πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία το γιατί χωρίσαμε, θα προσπαθήσω να την πω όσο πιο συνοπτικά γίνεται... Όταν ήμουν σχετικά μικρή μου είχε επιτεθεί κάποιος που είχα γνωρίσει εκείνο το βράδυ κι έκτοτε είχα πρόβλημα με τις ερωτικές σχέσεις και συνεπώς και στη σχέση μου με τον πρώην μου, οπότε πόση υπομονή να κάνει ο άνθρωπος; Και πολύ άντεξε... Αλλά παίζει ρόλο κι η χιλιομετρική απόσταση ανάμεσα μας που είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, για μένα δεν ήταν πρόβλημα αλλά για εκείνον ναι...

Είχαμε τσακωθεί σε κάποια φάση προς το τέλος της σχέσης μας και κάναμε χρόνια να μιλήσουμε (πάνε χρόνια που χωρίσαμε) κι η τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε ήταν πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά εκείνη η συζήτηση, η τελευταία ήταν σε καλό κλίμα, κλίμα συμφιλίωσης... Αλλά ως εκεί... Εγώ τον αγαπάω ακόμα, εκείνος όχι... Οπότε ένα μήνυμα από μένα όπου του ζητάω βοήθεια μάλλον ενοχλητικό θα ήταν και δεν ρισκάρω να μου ξαναθυμώσει για τίποτα στον κόσμο... Αλλά θέλω τόσο πολύ να του τη ζητήσω που βασανίζομαι...

Αν θέλεις να με ρωτήσεις τίποτα άλλο ελεύθερα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αν σε φοβίζει το ότι θα είσαι μόνη αύριο, τότε δοκίμασε να γράψεις στο φόρουμ και να συμμετέχεις σε συζητήσεις με όσα μέλη έχουν την προθυμία να συμμετέχουν στο θέμα σου και να βοηθηθείς.
> 
> Εγώ αν είμαι online με χαρά θα ανταποκριθώ, όπως μπορώ ώστε να βοηθηθείς έστω και στο ελάχιστο.
> 
> Άλλωστε για το λόγο αυτό είμαστε εδώ. Για αλληλοβοήθεια και υποστήριξη.


Ναι, με φοβίζει να είμαι μόνη τη νύχτα... Θα γράψω αν συμβεί το ίδιο κι αύριο που είναι πολύ πιθανό... :)

Η υπογραφή μου είναι λόγια ενός ηθοποιού σε μια ταινία... Λέγεται "Η θάλασσα μέσα μου" και διηγείται τον αγώνα ενός τετραπληγικού που δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί απ' το κρεβάτι μετά από ένα ατύχημα για να του επιτραπεί η ευθανασία μιας και γι' αυτόν η ζωή έτσι δεν έχει αξιοπρέπεια... Θέλεις να πεις τι είχε συμβεί; Αν όχι, δεν πειράζει... Εγώ βέβαια το γράφω μεταφορικά γιατί θεωρώ ότι λόγω των ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων είναι αδύνατο το ταξίδι προς εκείνον που θέλω να μιλήσω γιατί εκείνος (ευτυχώς) είναι καλά και δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει απόλυτα...

----------


## GoldenM

> Γεια σου...
> 
> Είναι πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία το γιατί χωρίσαμε, θα προσπαθήσω να την πω όσο πιο συνοπτικά γίνεται... Όταν ήμουν σχετικά μικρή μου είχε επιτεθεί κάποιος που είχα γνωρίσει εκείνο το βράδυ κι έκτοτε είχα πρόβλημα με τις ερωτικές σχέσεις και συνεπώς και στη σχέση μου με τον πρώην μου, οπότε πόση υπομονή να κάνει ο άνθρωπος; Και πολύ άντεξε... Αλλά παίζει ρόλο κι η χιλιομετρική απόσταση ανάμεσα μας που είναι αρκετά μεγάλη, για μένα δεν ήταν πρόβλημα αλλά για εκείνον ναι...
> 
> Είχαμε τσακωθεί σε κάποια φάση προς το τέλος της σχέσης μας και κάναμε χρόνια να μιλήσουμε (πάνε χρόνια που χωρίσαμε) κι η τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε ήταν πριν δυο χρόνια αλλά εκείνη η συζήτηση, η τελευταία ήταν σε καλό κλίμα, κλίμα συμφιλίωσης... Αλλά ως εκεί... Εγώ τον αγαπάω ακόμα, εκείνος όχι... Οπότε ένα μήνυμα από μένα όπου του ζητάω βοήθεια μάλλον ενοχλητικό θα ήταν και δεν ρισκάρω να μου ξαναθυμώσει για τίποτα στον κόσμο... Αλλά θέλω τόσο πολύ να του τη ζητήσω που βασανίζομαι...
> 
> Αν θέλεις να με ρωτήσεις τίποτα άλλο ελεύθερα...


Πραγματικά είμαι συγκλονισμένος από αυτό που σου συνέβη.

Εύχομαι να μπορέσεις να το ξεπεράσεις ώστε να καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς με έναν άντρα χωρίς φοβίες και αναστολές.

Αναφορικά με τον πρώην σου, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα τετράδιο και να γράφεις εκεί μέσα όλα όσα έχεις να του πεις. Θα δεις ότι θα σε ανακουφίσει. Αυτό το τετράδιο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως ένα ημερολόγιο σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων αφιερωμένο αποκλειστικά στον πρώην σου.

Σίγουρα αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να εκτονώσεις κάπως τα συναισθήματα σου, αφού θα τα εκφράζεις γραπτά στο χαρτί. Και βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... Ίσως μια μέρα του το δώσεις να το διαβάσει, αν το επιθυμεί και ο ίδιος.

----------


## GoldenM

> Ναι, με φοβίζει να είμαι μόνη τη νύχτα... Θα γράψω αν συμβεί το ίδιο κι αύριο που είναι πολύ πιθανό... :)
> 
> Η υπογραφή μου είναι λόγια ενός ηθοποιού σε μια ταινία... Λέγεται "Η θάλασσα μέσα μου" και διηγείται τον αγώνα ενός τετραπληγικού που δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί απ' το κρεβάτι μετά από ένα ατύχημα για να του επιτραπεί η ευθανασία μιας και γι' αυτόν η ζωή έτσι δεν έχει αξιοπρέπεια... Θέλεις να πεις τι είχε συμβεί; Αν όχι, δεν πειράζει... Εγώ βέβαια το γράφω μεταφορικά γιατί θεωρώ ότι λόγω των ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων είναι αδύνατο το ταξίδι προς εκείνον που θέλω να μιλήσω γιατί εκείνος (ευτυχώς) είναι καλά και δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει απόλυτα...


Εγώ είχα σχέση με μια γυναίκα από το επαγγελματικό μου χώρο.

Μετά από την προαγωγή μου σε ανώτερη θέση, η συμπεριφορά της απέναντι μου ήταν πολύ ανταγωνιστική. Καυγαδίζαμε ουσιαστικά μπροστά σε άλλους. Αυτό με ανάγκασε να ζητήσω τη μετάθεση της σε άλλη ομάδα (ώστε να μην είμαι πλέον προϊστάμενος της - να σώσουμε τα προσχήματα). Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χωρίσαμε.

Ο χωρισμός με τσάκισε...

Κρίσεις πανικού... Ήπια κατάθλιψη... Και αναγκαστική παραίτηση από τη δουλειά μέχρι να βρω τον εαυτό μου.

Η υπογραφή σου λοιπόν μου θύμισε εκείνη την περίοδο της ζωής μου....

ΥΓ. Το nickname σου είναι πολύ όμορφο!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πραγματικά είμαι συγκλονισμένος από αυτό που σου συνέβη.
> 
> Εύχομαι να μπορέσεις να το ξεπεράσεις ώστε να καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς με έναν άντρα χωρίς φοβίες και αναστολές.
> 
> Αναφορικά με τον πρώην σου, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις ένα τετράδιο και να γράφεις εκεί μέσα όλα όσα έχεις να του πεις. Θα δεις ότι θα σε ανακουφίσει. Αυτό το τετράδιο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως ένα ημερολόγιο σκέψεων και συναισθημάτων αφιερωμένο αποκλειστικά στον πρώην σου.
> 
> Σίγουρα αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να εκτονώσεις κάπως τα συναισθήματα σου, αφού θα τα εκφράζεις γραπτά στο χαρτί. Και βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... Ίσως μια μέρα του το δώσεις να το διαβάσει, αν το επιθυμεί και ο ίδιος.


Να 'σαι καλά... 

Κι εγώ το ελπίζω αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο... Θα προσπαθήσω να εκφραστώ όσο πιο συγκρατημένα γίνεται αλλά υπήρξαν αρκετές προσωπικές στιγμές που έβαζα τα κλάματα λόγω των αναμνήσεων... Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν γίνονταν τίποτα εκείνες τις φορές...

Αυτό με το τετράδιο είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα, θα το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## Leukos_lotos

Κυκνε μαλλον αυτον τον ανθρωπο τον εχεις ψηλα μεσα σου κ καλα κανεις γιατι προφανως ακουμπησε τις ευαισθητες χορδες σου!
Οσον φορα την σχεση απο αποσταση ειναι θεμα...ειδικα αν δεν βρεθει λυση-υποχωρηση να παει ο ενας μονιμα στην πολη του αλλου!
Τωρα απο την στιγμη που εχετε χωρισει πριν χρονια κ μιλησει 2 χρονια πριν...θεωρω αστοχο να του στειλεις μην...απο την στιγμη που δεν υπαρχει σημειο ζωης κ ισως αυτος εχει προχωρησει τη ζωη του!μαθαινεις νεα απο καπου αν οντως εχει κανει αλλη σχεση?
Εσυ τοσο καιρο δεν εχεις προχωρησει?
Σε βλεπω να τον σκεφτεσαι ακομα κ αυτο μα σε κραταει πισω...εννοειται δεν σε κρινω αλλα προσπαθω καπου να πιαστω να σου πω 2 φιλικες κουβεντες πως θα κινηθεις!
Στο ψυχολογο πας για καποιο συγκεκριμενο θεμα η να σε βοηθησει στην διαχειριση σκεψεως με τον πρωην σου?
Αν αυριο αλλα κ γενικοτερα στη ζωη σου...βρισκεσαι σε 1 χωρο που για καποιο λογο θα εισαι μονη...να φροντιζεις να εχεις κλειδωμενα παραθυρα κ πορτες να κοιμηθεις ηρεμη,ασε καποια φωτα ανοιχτα κ τηλεοραση να παιζει...εχε κ το τηλ κοντα σου κ ολα καλα!
Εσυ ερχοντας σε επικοινωνια με τον πρωην σου τι αποζητας?επανασυνδεση η απλα με τα λογια του να σε ηρεμησει?
Γιατι αν ζητας το 1ο καλως να προσπαθησεις κ αν δε γουσταρει αυτος...εχει καλως!
Αν θελεις ομως απλα να σε ακουσει κ να σε βοηθησει...ισως πια να μην ασχοληθει μαζι σου...κ να σου μεινει μια πικρια γι αυτον κ ειναι κριμα...αν σε αγαπησε οντως...δεν θα το θεωρησει ενοχλητικο το μην σου...
Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα την χημεια που ειχατε κ τον χαρακτηρα του!
Το οτι τον αγαπας ακομα μπορει να σε φερνει μια πισω κ μια μπροστα στη ζωη σου...αλλα σε τιμαει κ μονο που το λες!γιατι ενιωσες αγαπη κ καλως κακως καποια συναισθηματα μεσα μας ειναι ενεργα για πολυ καιρο!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ είχα σχέση με μια γυναίκα από το επαγγελματικό μου χώρο.
> 
> Μετά από την προαγωγή μου σε ανώτερη θέση, η συμπεριφορά της απέναντι μου ήταν πολύ ανταγωνιστική. Καυγαδίζαμε ουσιαστικά μπροστά σε άλλους. Αυτό με ανάγκασε να ζητήσω τη μετάθεση της σε άλλη ομάδα (ώστε να μην είμαι πλέον προϊστάμενος της - να σώσουμε τα προσχήματα). Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χωρίσαμε.
> 
> Ο χωρισμός με τσάκισε...
> 
> Κρίσεις πανικού... Ήπια κατάθλιψη... Και αναγκαστική παραίτηση από τη δουλειά μέχρι να βρω τον εαυτό μου.
> 
> Η υπογραφή σου λοιπόν μου θύμισε εκείνη την περίοδο της ζωής μου....
> ...


Κατάλαβα... Άρα κατά κάποιο τρόπο κι εσύ μεταφορικά το εννοείς... 

Σ' ευχαριστώ, χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει... :) Το διάλεξα για δυο λόγους: 1ον γιατί μου θυμίζει που στο μπαλέτο όταν ήμουν μικρή που είχαμε χορέψει τη λίμνη των κύκνων και 2ον από την ταινία "Μαύρος κύκνος", την έχεις δει;

----------


## GoldenM

> Να 'σαι καλά... 
> 
> Κι εγώ το ελπίζω αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο... Θα προσπαθήσω να εκφραστώ όσο πιο συγκρατημένα γίνεται αλλά υπήρξαν αρκετές προσωπικές στιγμές που έβαζα τα κλάματα λόγω των αναμνήσεων... Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν γίνονταν τίποτα εκείνες τις φορές...
> 
> Αυτό με το τετράδιο είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα, θα το δοκιμάσω...


Καλέ μου Κύκνε,

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, θα σου πρότεινα όταν με το καλό ξαναδημιουργήσεις μια σχέση, να δοκίμαζες το karezza. Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για μια τεχνική η οποία λέγεται "εγκρατής συνουσία". 

Μετά τον χωρισμό μου, δεν ήθελα να κάνω σεξ για αρκετό διάστημα. 

Η ψυχολόγος μου με προέτρεψε να δοκιμάσω αυτή τη τεχνική και κάπως με ωφέλησε, ώστε να μπορέσω να προσεγγίσω μια άλλη γυναίκα.

Καλή δύναμη ολόψυχα.

----------


## GoldenM

> Κατάλαβα... Άρα κατά κάποιο τρόπο κι εσύ μεταφορικά το εννοείς... 
> 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ, χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει... :) Το διάλεξα για δυο λόγους: 1ον γιατί μου θυμίζει που στο μπαλέτο όταν ήμουν μικρή που είχαμε χορέψει τη λίμνη των κύκνων και 2ον από την ταινία "Μαύρος κύκνος", την έχεις δει;


Δυστυχώς δεν έτυχε να δω την ταινία που αναφέρεις. 

Αλλά θα το έχω στα υπόψη μου πλέον.

Γράφεις πάρα πολύ όμορφα. Θέλεις να μου πεις τι είδους σπουδές έχεις;

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο, δεν μπορώ να κάνω παράθεση στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα, δεν ξέρω γιατί...
> 
> Τα άσχημα όνειρα μετά από λίγες ώρες τα ξεπερνάω αλλά τον φόβο που με κρατάει ξύπνια όχι... Κατάφερα να ξαπλώσω μόνο ένα μισάωρο...


Να μην τα αφήνεις να σε επηρεάζουν.. Όνειρα είναι.. Έρχονται και φεύγουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς(?) Πάντως αν καθίσεις και διαβάσεις τις περιγραφές των ονείρων μας θα γελάσεις... Και όλα αυτά είναι του μυαλού οπότε μην τα αφήνεις να σε επηρεάζουν. Είναι περίεργο όνειρο.. Κάτι θέλει να μου πει


εννοω, οτι καταλαβες υποθετω γιατι το βλεπεις αυτο το ονειρο.

----------


## george1520

> εννοω, οτι καταλαβες υποθετω γιατι το βλεπεις αυτο το ονειρο.


Συζητούσα χθες με ένα φίλο για τους κάκτους που έχω στην αυλή μου και συγκεκριμένα δίπλα από το παράθυρο μου.. Η ψυχολόγος δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά είχε με τους κάκτους και γενικά στα όνειρα μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Συζητούσα χθες με ένα φίλο για τους κάκτους που έχω στην αυλή μου και συγκεκριμένα δίπλα από το παράθυρο μου.. Η ψυχολόγος δεν ξέρω τι δουλειά είχε με τους κάκτους και γενικά στα όνειρα μου.


οι κακτοι στα ονειρα σου, ειναι ο τυπος.
επειδη ειναι συνεχεια στην αυλη σου, ειτε γιατι ειναι η φωνη του εκει, ειτε γιατι ειναι η εικονα του, που μενει απεναντι.
ετσι η αυλη στα ονειρα σου ειναι γεματη κακτους που δεν κανει να πλησιασεις...

----------


## george1520

> οι κακτοι στα ονειρα σου, ειναι ο τυπος.
> επειδη ειναι συνεχεια στην αυλη σου, ειτε γιατι ειναι η φωνη του εκει, ειτε γιατι ειναι η εικονα του, που μενει απεναντι.
> ετσι η αυλη στα ονειρα σου ειναι γεματη κακτους που δεν κανει να πλησιασεις...


Θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αυτό που λες αν την προηγούμενη μέρα δεν είχα κάνει συζήτηση για τους κάκτους που έχω στην αυλή.. Και ήταν λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ οπότε από εκεί επηρεάστηκα. Η ψυχολόγος μάλλον ήταν guest star.

Πάντως στην Κύπρο λεμε: Ο πελλος εποτζοιμηθηκε τζαι πελλο ορομα είδε..

----------


## ntinti

> Σ' ευχαριστώ! ♥ Θα το κάνω... 
> 
> Ξέρεις τι με απασχολεί τώρα; Θέλω να κοιμηθώ μετά το φαγητό γιατί αλλιώς νυστάζω νωρίς το βράδυ αλλά ως συνήθως με δυσκολεύει το ότι δεν νιώθω ασφάλεια και δεν ξέρω πως να το προσπεράσω αυτό... Χθες μπόρεσα και κοιμήθηκα γιατί ένιωθα πολύ κουρασμένη, μακάρι να μπορέσω και σήμερα...


Καλημέρα κυκνε μου !!!
Πες μου τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι δεν νοιώθεις ασφαλεια τι φοβασαι για να καταλαβω.

----------


## ntinti

> Θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αυτό που λες αν την προηγούμενη μέρα δεν είχα κάνει συζήτηση για τους κάκτους που έχω στην αυλή.. Και ήταν λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ οπότε από εκεί επηρεάστηκα. Η ψυχολόγος μάλλον ήταν guest star.
> 
> Πάντως στην Κύπρο λεμε: Ο πελλος εποτζοιμηθηκε τζαι πελλο ορομα είδε..


Αυτό είναι δεν είναι τυχαίο πως η τελευταία σκεψει μας πάντα μας συντροφεύει στα όνειρα μας!!!!

Τώρα για τα κυπριακά δεν καταλαβαίνω δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμα σε τόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αυτό που λες αν την προηγούμενη μέρα δεν είχα κάνει συζήτηση για τους κάκτους που έχω στην αυλή.. Και ήταν λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ οπότε από εκεί επηρεάστηκα. Η ψυχολόγος μάλλον ήταν guest star.
> 
> Πάντως στην Κύπρο λεμε: Ο πελλος εποτζοιμηθηκε τζαι πελλο ορομα είδε..


το οτι ειδες κακτους, και οχι καρφια για παραδειγμα, η λυκους, ηταν επειδη το ειχες συζητησει τοτε που λες.
αλλα το οτι δεν εκανε να βγεις στην αυλη και η παρουσια της ψυχ που συνδεεται με το ολο προβλημα σου, ηταν επειδη υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα και οχι γκεστ... ;)
το υποσυνειδητο σου (ή μηπως ασυνειδητο;) ανεσυρε αυτην την προσφατη μνημη σου με τους κακτους για να σου στειλει το μηνυμα που σε απασχολει.
καλημερα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα κυκνε μου !!!
> Πες μου τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι δεν νοιώθεις ασφαλεια τι φοβασαι για να καταλαβω.


Καλημέρα...

Φοβάμαι εκείνον που μου είχε επιτεθεί στο παρελθόν, νιώθω ότι αν κοιμηθώ και συνεπώς δεν θα είμαι σε επιφυλακή μπορεί να μου κάνει πάλι κακό...

----------


## george1520

> το οτι ειδες κακτους, και οχι καρφια για παραδειγμα, η λυκους, ηταν επειδη το ειχες συζητησει τοτε που λες.
> αλλα το οτι δεν εκανε να βγεις στην αυλη και η παρουσια της ψυχ που συνδεεται με το ολο προβλημα σου, ηταν επειδη υπαρχει το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα και οχι γκεστ... ;)
> το υποσυνειδητο σου (ή μηπως ασυνειδητο;) ανεσυρε αυτην την προσφατη μνημη σου με τους κακτους για να σου στειλει το μηνυμα που σε απασχολει.
> καλημερα.


Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.. Καλημέρα.. 


> Αυτό είναι δεν είναι τυχαίο πως η τελευταία σκεψει μας πάντα μας συντροφεύει στα όνειρα μας!!!!
> 
> Τώρα για τα κυπριακά δεν καταλαβαίνω δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμα σε τόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο!!!


Θα κάνω online μαθήματα για να διδάξω την κυπριακή διάλεκτο... Οι εγγραφές άρχισαν

----------


## ntinti

> Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.. Καλημέρα.. Θα κάνω online μαθήματα για να διδάξω την κυπριακή διάλεκτο... Οι εγγραφές άρχισαν


Ωραια παίρνω τσάντα και τετραδια και περιμενω ενημερωση ποτε ξεκιναμε!!!
Υπόσχομαι θα είναι πιο καλή μαθήτρια σου χαχα!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Φοβάμαι εκείνον που μου είχε επιτεθεί στο παρελθόν, νιώθω ότι αν κοιμηθώ και συνεπώς δεν θα είμαι σε επιφυλακή μπορεί να μου κάνει πάλι κακό...


Πρεπει να βρεις ένα τρόπο ώστε όταν πέφτεις στο κρεβάτι σου να νοιώθεις ασφάλεια μόνο έτσι πιστεύω θα το καταπολεμησεις!!!!!
Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου είπε γι αυτό κρίνε μου δεν σου έδωσε κάποιες συμβουλές?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πρεπει να βρεις ένα τρόπο ώστε όταν πέφτεις στο κρεβάτι σου να νοιώθεις ασφάλεια μόνο έτσι πιστεύω θα το καταπολεμησεις!!!!!
> Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου είπε γι αυτό κρίνε μου δεν σου έδωσε κάποιες συμβουλές?


Το μόνο που μπορώ να θυμηθώ είναι ότι προσπαθούσαμε να το εκλογικεύσουμε αλλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, παίρνουν τα ηνία τα συναισθήματα...
Και τώρα δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά και τρέμουν τα χέρια μου... Δεν ξέρω γιατί...

----------


## ntinti

> Το μόνο που μπορώ να θυμηθώ είναι ότι προσπαθούσαμε να το εκλογικεύσουμε αλλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να το κάνω, παίρνουν τα ηνία τα συναισθήματα...
> Και τώρα δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά και τρέμουν τα χέρια μου... Δεν ξέρω γιατί...


Έγινε κάτι και σε τάραξε?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έγινε κάτι και σε τάραξε?


Όχι, δεν ξέρω τι μ' έπιασε αλλά πήρα ηρεμιστικό για να σταματήσει...
Νιώθω θλίψη εδώ κι αρκετές ώρες αλλά δεν συνέβη κάτι...

----------


## ntinti

> Όχι, δεν ξέρω τι μ' έπιασε αλλά πήρα ηρεμιστικό για να σταματήσει...
> Νιώθω θλίψη εδώ κι αρκετές ώρες αλλά δεν συνέβη κάτι...


Κυκνε μου με την αγωγή σου πως πας ?Ενημερώνεις το γιατρό σου για όλα αυτά?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε μου με την αγωγή σου πως πας ?Ενημερώνεις το γιατρό σου για όλα αυτά?


Όσο καλά γίνεται, από τότε που μου αύξησε το seroquel σε γενικές γραμμές νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα αλλά είναι κάποιες στιγμές που μου περνάνε κακές σκέψεις απ' το μυαλό, τις ελέγχω αλλά και πάλι με τρομάζουν... 
Ναι, τα λέω στο γιατρό όταν πηγαίνω...

----------


## ntinti

> Όσο καλά γίνεται, από τότε που μου αύξησε το seroquel σε γενικές γραμμές νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα αλλά είναι κάποιες στιγμές που μου περνάνε κακές σκέψεις απ' το μυαλό, τις ελέγχω αλλά και πάλι με τρομάζουν... 
> Ναι, τα λέω στο γιατρό όταν πηγαίνω...


Εντάξει τα πισωγυρισματα θα υπάρχουν το θέμα είναι να μην είναι συχνά και έντονα....

Στο είπα και στο ξαναλέω κυκνε μου προσπάθησε να βγαίνεις να αποκτήσεις ενδιαφέρονται δεν γίνεται αλλιώς να ξεφύγεις από όλο αυτό....

----------


## Laila

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Φοβάμαι εκείνον που μου είχε επιτεθεί στο παρελθόν, νιώθω ότι αν κοιμηθώ και συνεπώς δεν θα είμαι σε επιφυλακή μπορεί να μου κάνει πάλι κακό...


Κυκνε κι εγώ έχω πολλούς φόβους και εμμονές λόγω ΙΨΔ όμως βρίσκω τρόπους και τους καταπολεμαω. 

Για τον ύπνο βρες μια λίστα στο youtube relax η yoga music και βαλτη στο σιγανό. Την ώρα που κοιμάσαι σκέψου ένα άτομο που αγαπάς πολύ και θα ήθελες να σε πάρει αγκαλιά ίσως η μαμά σου ή η γιαγιά σου και φαντάσου να σε αγκαλιάζει αν επίσης είσαι πιστό άτομο το καλύτερο είναι να φανταστείς την Παναγία να σε παίρνει αγκαλιά και να σε χαϊδεύει. Έχει λειτουργήσει για μένα σε περιόδους με έντονο στρες. Αν η σκέψη παλεύει μέσα σου επέμενε στην Παναγία ή στη γιαγιά σου. Επίσης βοηθάει και λίγο άρωμα από τριαντάφυλλο στο μαξιλάρι να ψεκάσεις το έχω διαβάσει. Βρες τέτοια μικροκολπακια να παλεύεις τις σκέψεις άσε κι εγώ είχα θέματα με τον ύπνο.

Πολύ βοηθάει κι ένα ζεστό μπάνιο με πολύ ζεστό νερό. Έτσι που στα περιγράφω τώρα θα θελα να επισκεφθώ ένα σπα. Χαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εντάξει τα πισωγυρισματα θα υπάρχουν το θέμα είναι να μην είναι συχνά και έντονα....
> 
> Στο είπα και στο ξαναλέω κυκνε μου προσπάθησε να βγαίνεις να αποκτήσεις ενδιαφέρονται δεν γίνεται αλλιώς να ξεφύγεις από όλο αυτό....


Καλημέρα...

Προσπαθώ, χθες πήγα και ψώνισα κάποια πράγματα που χρειαζόμουν από τα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς... Όταν ανοίξουν και τα εμπορικά κέντρα θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα...

Εν τω μεταξύ σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως να νιώθω έτσι από χθες επειδή αδιαθέτησα σήμερα και πάντα νιώθω χειρότερα αυτές τις μέρες...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε κι εγώ έχω πολλούς φόβους και εμμονές λόγω ΙΨΔ όμως βρίσκω τρόπους και τους καταπολεμαω. 
> 
> Για τον ύπνο βρες μια λίστα στο youtube relax η yoga music και βαλτη στο σιγανό. Την ώρα που κοιμάσαι σκέψου ένα άτομο που αγαπάς πολύ και θα ήθελες να σε πάρει αγκαλιά ίσως η μαμά σου ή η γιαγιά σου και φαντάσου να σε αγκαλιάζει αν επίσης είσαι πιστό άτομο το καλύτερο είναι να φανταστείς την Παναγία να σε παίρνει αγκαλιά και να σε χαϊδεύει. Έχει λειτουργήσει για μένα σε περιόδους με έντονο στρες. Αν η σκέψη παλεύει μέσα σου επέμενε στην Παναγία ή στη γιαγιά σου. Επίσης βοηθάει και λίγο άρωμα από τριαντάφυλλο στο μαξιλάρι να ψεκάσεις το έχω διαβάσει. Βρες τέτοια μικροκολπακια να παλεύεις τις σκέψεις άσε κι εγώ είχα θέματα με τον ύπνο.
> 
> Πολύ βοηθάει κι ένα ζεστό μπάνιο με πολύ ζεστό νερό. Έτσι που στα περιγράφω τώρα θα θελα να επισκεφθώ ένα σπα. Χαχαχα


Ναι, έχω διαβάσει ένα θέμα σου... 
Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με την σκέψη αγαπημένων προσώπων... Αυτό με τη μουσική δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προς το παρόν γιατί δεν έχω smartphone κι απ' τον υπολογιστή θα πρέπει να το βάλω δυνατά για ν' ακούω ως το κρεβάτι, το είχα κάνει στον παρελθόν κι ενοχλούνταν οι γονείς μου... 
Κι αυτό με το μπάνιο είναι όντως αποτελεσματικό :)

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, έχω διαβάσει ένα θέμα σου... 
> Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με την σκέψη αγαπημένων προσώπων... Αυτό με τη μουσική δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προς το παρόν γιατί δεν έχω smartphone κι απ' τον υπολογιστή θα πρέπει να το βάλω δυνατά για ν' ακούω ως το κρεβάτι, το είχα κάνει στον παρελθόν κι ενοχλούνταν οι γονείς μου... 
> Κι αυτό με το μπάνιο είναι όντως αποτελεσματικό :)


παρε ακουστικα και βαλτα στον υπολογιστη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> παρε ακουστικα και βαλτα στον υπολογιστη.


Είναι desktop όχι laptop... Θέλει κάνα μέτρο καλώδιο για να φτάνει στο κρεβάτι...
Σήμερα μπόρεσα και κοιμήθηκα περίπου δυο ώρες...

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Προσπαθώ, χθες πήγα και ψώνισα κάποια πράγματα που χρειαζόμουν από τα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς... Όταν ανοίξουν και τα εμπορικά κέντρα θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα...
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως να νιώθω έτσι από χθες επειδή αδιαθέτησα σήμερα και πάντα νιώθω χειρότερα αυτές τις μέρες...


Έτσι οι ορμόνες τρελλενονται αυτές τις μέρες, οπότε αφού πλέον καταλαβαίνεις από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό είσαι σε πολύ καλό σημείο!!!!

Αν σου πω και εγώ θέλω να ανοίξουν μου έχει λήψη όλο αυτό!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έτσι οι ορμόνες τρελλενονται αυτές τις μέρες, οπότε αφού πλέον καταλαβαίνεις από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό είσαι σε πολύ καλό σημείο!!!!
> 
> Αν σου πω και εγώ θέλω να ανοίξουν μου έχει λήψη όλο αυτό!!!


:) 

Αχ ναι, άσε, θέλω σαν τρελή να πάω για shopping therapy... Είναι όντως therapy, μου αναπτερώνει λίγο το ηθικό... Νιώθεις κι εσύ το ίδιο;

Άρχισε η ζέστη, πρέπει σιγά σιγά να κατεβάσω τα καλοκαιρινά νομίζω...

----------


## ntinti

> :) 
> 
> Αχ ναι, άσε, θέλω σαν τρελή να πάω για shopping therapy... Είναι όντως therapy, μου αναπτερώνει λίγο το ηθικό... Νιώθεις κι εσύ το ίδιο;
> 
> Άρχισε η ζέστη, πρέπει σιγά σιγά να κατεβάσω τα καλοκαιρινά νομίζω...


Δεν νομίζω κυκνε μου να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του αρέσουν τα ψωμιά!!!
Άσε πολύ ζέστη και σκ λέει θα ανέβει κι άλλο άντε καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε !!!

----------


## george1520

> Δεν νομίζω κυκνε μου να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του αρέσουν τα ψωμιά!!!
> Άσε πολύ ζέστη και σκ λέει θα ανέβει κι άλλο άντε καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε !!!


Εξαρτάται απο το ψωμί.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν νομίζω κυκνε μου να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην του αρέσουν τα ψωμιά!!!
> Άσε πολύ ζέστη και σκ λέει θα ανέβει κι άλλο άντε καλό καλοκαίρι να έχουμε !!!


Καλημέρα...

Χα χα! Ωραία τα ψωμιά αλλά τα ψώνια ακόμα καλύτερα! :p

Να 'σαι καλά, μ' έκανες και γέλασα λίγο μες τη μαυρίλα μου... Γιατί συνεχίζω να μην έχω καλή διάθεση... Πονάω κιόλας...

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Χα χα! Ωραία τα ψωμιά αλλά τα ψώνια ακόμα καλύτερα! :p
> 
> Να 'σαι καλά, μ' έκανες και γέλασα λίγο μες τη μαυρίλα μου... Γιατί συνεχίζω να μην έχω καλή διάθεση... Πονάω κιόλας...


Αφού σε έκανα και γέλασες χαλαλι το σαρδάμ κορίτσι μου !!!!

Άσε και εγώ ψιλοχαλια ειμαι αλλά ευτυχώς έχω τρεξίματα και ξεχνιέμαι και δεν το Πολύ σκέφτομαι

Γι αυτό στο λέω απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου αλλιώς πάει θα σαλτάρουμε όλοι μας!

----------


## ntinti

> Εξαρτάται απο το ψωμί.


Πολυσπορο κάνει ????

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αφού σε έκανα και γέλασες χαλαλι το σαρδάμ κορίτσι μου !!!!
> 
> Άσε και εγώ ψιλοχαλια ειμαι αλλά ευτυχώς έχω τρεξίματα και ξεχνιέμαι και δεν το Πολύ σκέφτομαι
> 
> Γι αυτό στο λέω απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου αλλιώς πάει θα σαλτάρουμε όλοι μας!


Προσπαθώ αλλά όχι πάντα με επιτυχία... Για παράδειγμα, αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες το μυαλό μου γυρνάει περισσότερο απ' ότι κανονικά στο παρελθόν και με κάνει να θέλω ακόμα πιο πολύ να επικοινωνήσω κι επειδή δεν μπορώ και δεν πρέπει στεναχωριέμαι...
Με καταλαβαίνεις;

Σκέφτομαι ν' αρχίσω ξανά να πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο μήπως και βοηθηθώ...

----------


## ntinti

> Προσπαθώ αλλά όχι πάντα με επιτυχία... Για παράδειγμα, αυτές τις δύσκολες μέρες το μυαλό μου γυρνάει περισσότερο απ' ότι κανονικά στο παρελθόν και με κάνει να θέλω ακόμα πιο πολύ να επικοινωνήσω κι επειδή δεν μπορώ και δεν πρέπει στεναχωριέμαι...
> Με καταλαβαίνεις;
> 
> Σκέφτομαι ν' αρχίσω ξανά να πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο μήπως και βοηθηθώ...


Φυσικά σε καταλαβαίνω είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το διαχειριστής όλο αυτό μόνη σου ....
Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα αδιέξοδο που και η πιο απλή λύση μπορεί να σου φαίνεται βουνό.

Την καλύτερη σκέψη έκανες να πας χωρίς αμφιβολία θα δεις θα σου κάνει πολύ καλό!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Φυσικά σε καταλαβαίνω είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το διαχειριστής όλο αυτό μόνη σου ....
> Βρίσκεσαι σε ένα αδιέξοδο που και η πιο απλή λύση μπορεί να σου φαίνεται βουνό.
> 
> Την καλύτερη σκέψη έκανες να πας χωρίς αμφιβολία θα δεις θα σου κάνει πολύ καλό!


Με ανακουφίζει που με καταλαβαίνεις...

Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι άλλο τώρα... Κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα μια ωρίτσα και τον είδα στο όνειρο μου και τώρα που ξύπνησα και διαπίστωσα ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι δίπλα μου νιώθω αναστατωμένη... Ήταν πολύ έντονο όνειρο...

----------


## george1520

> Με ανακουφίζει που με καταλαβαίνεις...
> 
> Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι άλλο τώρα... Κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα μια ωρίτσα και τον είδα στο όνειρο μου και τώρα που ξύπνησα και διαπίστωσα ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι δίπλα μου νιώθω αναστατωμένη... Ήταν πολύ έντονο όνειρο...


Για ποσο καιρό θα μένεις στάσιμη? Είτε να σκέφτεσαι κάτι άσχημο είτε να σκέφτεσαι μια παλιά σου σχέση; Το παρελθόν μας κρατάει στασιμους και είναι καιρός να κάνεις βήματα μπροστά. Αν έλεγες πως είναι μια σχέση που τελείωσε πρόσφατα τότε εντάξει να την σκέφτεσαι, να προσπαθησεις για αυτήν. Αλλά τελείωσε. Κράτησε τα θετικά της και κάνε κάτι για το τώρα.. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άντρες που μπορεί να είναι σαν τον πρώην, μπορεί να είναι και καλύτεροι. Επειδή πιστεύεις πως δεν σου αξίζει να αγαπηθείς και πως δεν υπάρχουν άντρες που μπορούν να σεβαστουν αυτό που έζησες προτιμάς να σκέφτεσαι και να ζεις το παρελθόν.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για ποσο καιρό θα μένεις στάσιμη? Είτε να σκέφτεσαι κάτι άσχημο είτε να σκέφτεσαι μια παλιά σου σχέση; Το παρελθόν μας κρατάει στασιμους και είναι καιρός να κάνεις βήματα μπροστά. Αν έλεγες πως είναι μια σχέση που τελείωσε πρόσφατα τότε εντάξει να την σκέφτεσαι, να προσπαθησεις για αυτήν. Αλλά τελείωσε. Κράτησε τα θετικά της και κάνε κάτι για το τώρα.. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άντρες που μπορεί να είναι σαν τον πρώην, μπορεί να είναι και καλύτεροι. Επειδή πιστεύεις πως δεν σου αξίζει να αγαπηθείς και πως δεν υπάρχουν άντρες που μπορούν να σεβαστουν αυτό που έζησες προτιμάς να σκέφτεσαι και να ζεις το παρελθόν.


Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες ούτε είναι ακριβώς επιλογή μου γιατί αυτές οι σκέψεις έρχονται από μόνες τους, δεν μπορώ να τις ελέγξω... Γι' αυτό εν μέρει σκέφτηκα μήπως πρέπει ν' αρχίσω ξανά ψυχοθεραπεία...

----------


## ntinti

> Με ανακουφίζει που με καταλαβαίνεις...
> 
> Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι άλλο τώρα... Κατάφερα και κοιμήθηκα μια ωρίτσα και τον είδα στο όνειρο μου και τώρα που ξύπνησα και διαπίστωσα ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι δίπλα μου νιώθω αναστατωμένη... Ήταν πολύ έντονο όνειρο...


Δεν θα σου πω τι να κάνεις δεν είμαι σε θέση...γιατι 
πραγματικα όλο αυτό πονάει όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν ότι καταστάσεις και αν έχεις ζήσει.
Όταν κάτι είναι αληθινό και δυνατό δύσκολα το "πεταμε"από πάνω μας ....
Και ίσως ευσθητες ψυχούλες όπως είσαι εσύ θέλει πολύ δουλειά για το κάνεις ....
Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι να ξεκινήσεις να κανεις σκεψεις για το τι θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα στην ζωή σου.
Ποια είναι τα σχέδια σου , τι σκοπό έχεις να μείνεις μόνη σου μια ζωή επειδή κάποιος δεν σε δέχτηκε γι αυτο που είσαι?
Αξίζει τελικά για αυτόν να κάνεις περα τα υπολοιπα θελω σου???
Εκεί έξω θα βρεις και άλλους ανθρώπους να σε αγαπήσουν πραγματικά. ...μπορεί να δυσκολευτεις αλλά τουλάχιστον Κάνε μια προσπάθεια...
Μπορεί να μην βρεις ερωτικό σύντροφο μπορεί να βρεις κάποιον πολύ καλό φιλο-φίλη που οι κουβέντες σας και οι παρέες σας να σε γεμίζουν και όλο αυτό που νοιώθεις να αρχίζει σιγά σιγά νε ξεχνιέται και να φεύγει...
Έχεις βαλτώσει κυκνε μου και όσο το αφεινεις σε τραβάει ακόμα πιο κάτω όλο αυτό...
Κάνε ότι είναι να κάνεις γρήγορα γιατί όσο το αφεινεις τόσο θα δυναμώνει ακόμα πιο πολύ μέσα σου ...
Πλέον ξέρεις τι κάνω οταν θελω να ονειρευτώ κατι καλο ?
το σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα πριν κοιμηθώ ...Δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα αλλά τουλάχιστον όταν γίνεται ξυπνάω πολύ όμορφα το άλλο πρωί.


Ειλικρινά θα χαρω πολύ κυκνε μου να αρχιζεις να μπαινεις εδώ και να συζητάμε για άλλα θέματα .
Είμαστε εδώ να μιλάμε για ότι θες για ΟΤΙ σε απασχολεί πέραν από αυτό ......

----------


## george1520

> Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες ούτε είναι ακριβώς επιλογή μου γιατί αυτές οι σκέψεις έρχονται από μόνες τους, δεν μπορώ να τις ελέγξω... Γι' αυτό εν μέρει σκέφτηκα μήπως πρέπει ν' αρχίσω ξανά ψυχοθεραπεία...


Δεν κάνεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν θα σου πω τι να κάνεις δεν είμαι σε θέση...γιατι 
> πραγματικα όλο αυτό πονάει όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν ότι καταστάσεις και αν έχεις ζήσει.
> Όταν κάτι είναι αληθινό και δυνατό δύσκολα το "πεταμε"από πάνω μας ....
> Και ίσως ευσθητες ψυχούλες όπως είσαι εσύ θέλει πολύ δουλειά για το κάνεις ....
> Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι να ξεκινήσεις να κανεις σκεψεις για το τι θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα στην ζωή σου.
> Ποια είναι τα σχέδια σου , τι σκοπό έχεις να μείνεις μόνη σου μια ζωή επειδή κάποιος δεν σε δέχτηκε γι αυτο που είσαι?
> Αξίζει τελικά για αυτόν να κάνεις περα τα υπολοιπα θελω σου???
> Εκεί έξω θα βρεις και άλλους ανθρώπους να σε αγαπήσουν πραγματικά. ...μπορεί να δυσκολευτεις αλλά τουλάχιστον Κάνε μια προσπάθεια...
> Μπορεί να μην βρεις ερωτικό σύντροφο μπορεί να βρεις κάποιον πολύ καλό φιλο-φίλη που οι κουβέντες σας και οι παρέες σας να σε γεμίζουν και όλο αυτό που νοιώθεις να αρχίζει σιγά σιγά νε ξεχνιέται και να φεύγει...
> ...


Όχι βέβαια, δεν σκοπεύω να μείνω για πάντα μόνη μου όσο περνάει απ' το χέρι μου... Αλλά θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να ξαναζήσω την ερωτική αγάπη εκτός απ' τη φιλία... Κι αυτό ήταν ένα θέμα που συζήτησα πολλές φορές στην ψυχοθεραπεία ώστε να καταφέρω τουλάχιστον ως ένα βαθμό να μην φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ... Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ξεκινήσω πάλι όπως είπα, δεν βλέπω να μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω για να το αποβάλλω αυτό...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν κάνεις;


Δεν θα το έλεγα γιατί στον ψυχίατρο δεν τα καταφέρνω ν' ανοιχτώ, ντρέπομαι... Νομίζω ότι σε γυναίκα όπως τυχαίνει να είναι η ψυχολόγος μιας γνωστής μου που την έχει βοηθήσει θα μπορέσω να μιλήσω πιο ελεύθερα...

----------


## george1520

> Δεν θα το έλεγα γιατί στον ψυχίατρο δεν τα καταφέρνω ν' ανοιχτώ, ντρέπομαι... Νομίζω ότι σε γυναίκα όπως τυχαίνει να είναι η ψυχολόγος μιας γνωστής μου που την έχει βοηθήσει θα μπορέσω να μιλήσω πιο ελεύθερα...


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πας.. Βάλε το στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πας.. Βάλε το στο πρόγραμμα.


Όχι, από τότε που αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω με την προηγούμενη δεν ξαναπήγα... Για ένα διάστημα τα κατάφερνα και μόνη μου αλλά τώρα νιώθω ότι παίρνω ξανά την κάτω βόλτα οπότε θα το κάνω όσο πιο σύντομα μπορέσω... Αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθώ να επεξεργαστώ τις σκέψεις μου ώστε να της δώσω να καταλάβει τι παίζει...

----------


## george1520

> Όχι, από τότε που αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω με την προηγούμενη δεν ξαναπήγα... Για ένα διάστημα τα κατάφερνα και μόνη μου αλλά τώρα νιώθω ότι παίρνω ξανά την κάτω βόλτα οπότε θα το κάνω όσο πιο σύντομα μπορέσω... Αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθώ να επεξεργαστώ τις σκέψεις μου ώστε να της δώσω να καταλάβει τι παίζει...


Θα αρχίσεις ψυχοθεραπεία και θα την σταματήσεις όταν θα νιώσεις ότι πέτυχες τους στόχους που είχες βάλει πριν ξεκινήσεις την ψυχοθεραπεία..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα αρχίσεις ψυχοθεραπεία και θα την σταματήσεις όταν θα νιώσεις ότι πέτυχες τους στόχους που είχες βάλει πριν ξεκινήσεις την ψυχοθεραπεία..


Καλημέρα...

Αυτό σκέφτομαι κι εγώ... Αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου...

Αν είναι κάποιος εδώ ας μου γράψει, δεν ξύπνησα καλά και νιώθω πολύ μόνη...

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Αυτό σκέφτομαι κι εγώ... Αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου...
> 
> Αν είναι κάποιος εδώ ας μου γράψει, δεν ξύπνησα καλά και νιώθω πολύ μόνη...


Πως είσαι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πως είσαι;


Καλησπέρα...

Λίγο καλύτερα... 

Νωρίτερα είχα αναστατωθεί και με τη δίκη της υπόθεσης Τοπαλούδη αν την έχεις ακούσει αλλά σιγά σιγά ηρέμησα...

Εσύ τι κάνεις;

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπέρα...
> 
> Λίγο καλύτερα... 
> 
> Νωρίτερα είχα αναστατωθεί και με τη δίκη της υπόθεσης Τοπαλούδη αν την έχεις ακούσει αλλά σιγά σιγά ηρέμησα...
> 
> Εσύ τι κάνεις;


Ναι την έχω ακούσει. Λίγο κουρασμένος αλλά είμαι καλά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι την έχω ακούσει. Λίγο κουρασμένος αλλά είμαι καλά.


Καλημέρα...

Πώς είσαι σήμερα; Εγώ τα ίδια, προσπαθώ να δείξω δυνατή για ν' αντέξω αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο...
Εν τω μεταξύ εδώ έπιασε ζέστη από νωρίς φέτος, άστα να πάνε...

Το μόνο που με κάνει να χαίρομαι λίγο είναι ότι τη Δευτέρα θ' ανοίξουν τα εμπορικά κέντρα και θα πάω μια βόλτα μες την εβδομάδα λογικά...
Κι αύριο ίσως πάω στη θάλασσα...

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Πώς είσαι σήμερα; Εγώ τα ίδια, προσπαθώ να δείξω δυνατή για ν' αντέξω αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο...
> Εν τω μεταξύ εδώ έπιασε ζέστη από νωρίς φέτος, άστα να πάνε...
> 
> Το μόνο που με κάνει να χαίρομαι λίγο είναι ότι τη Δευτέρα θ' ανοίξουν τα εμπορικά κέντρα και θα πάω μια βόλτα μες την εβδομάδα λογικά...
> Κι αύριο ίσως πάω στη θάλασσα...


Καλά είμαι... Κι εδώ ειναι ζέστη.. 40αρια χτύπησε..
Θα ψάξεις ψυχολόγο; Τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλά είμαι... Κι εδώ ειναι ζέστη.. 40αρια χτύπησε..
> Θα ψάξεις ψυχολόγο; Τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις;


Έχω κάποια υπόψη μου, μια γνωστή της μαμάς μου πηγαίνει κι είναι ευχαριστημένη οπότε θα πάω σ' αυτήν...
Δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς γιατί είναι και το οικονομικό στη μέση αλλά στη χειρότερη περίπτωση στο τέλος του μήνα... Άλλωστε χρειάζομαι χρόνο να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε τάξη... Τώρα γίνεται χαμός μες το κεφάλι μου, δεν ξέρω τι να πιάσω και τι ν' αφήσω...

----------


## george1520

> Έχω κάποια υπόψη μου, μια γνωστή της μαμάς μου πηγαίνει κι είναι ευχαριστημένη οπότε θα πάω σ' αυτήν...
> Δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς γιατί είναι και το οικονομικό στη μέση αλλά στη χειρότερη περίπτωση στο τέλος του μήνα... Άλλωστε χρειάζομαι χρόνο να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε τάξη... Τώρα γίνεται χαμός μες το κεφάλι μου, δεν ξέρω τι να πιάσω και τι ν' αφήσω...


Στην αρχή πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο με σημειώσεις ( για να τα έχω όλα συγκεντρωμενα) και η συζήτηση πάνω κάτω ήξερα πως θα εξελισσόταν. Όταν σταμάτησα να παίρνω χαρτάκι μαζί μου έβλεπα πως έβγαινε περισσότερη δουλειά καιέφευγα ικανοποιημένος.. Ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα να πήγαινες χωρίς κάποια προετοιμασία, χωρίς να τα βάλεις σε μια σειρά και να δεις μαζί της πως θα προχωρήσετε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Στην αρχή πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο με σημειώσεις ( για να τα έχω όλα συγκεντρωμενα) και η συζήτηση πάνω κάτω ήξερα πως θα εξελισσόταν. Όταν σταμάτησα να παίρνω χαρτάκι μαζί μου έβλεπα πως έβγαινε περισσότερη δουλειά και έφευγα ικανοποιημένος.. Ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα να πήγαινες χωρίς κάποια προετοιμασία, χωρίς να τα βάλεις σε μια σειρά και να δεις μαζί της πως θα προχωρήσετε.


Θα το σκεφτώ, αυτό θα με γλιτώσει κι απ' το να ζορίσω κι άλλο το μυαλό μου... Αλλά νομίζω ότι στην πρώτη συνεδρία θα είναι χρήσιμο να έχω σκεφτεί πάνω κάτω τι θέλω να συζητήσω, τι λες γι' αυτό;

----------


## george1520

> Θα το σκεφτώ, αυτό θα με γλιτώσει κι απ' το να ζορίσω κι άλλο το μυαλό μου... Αλλά νομίζω ότι στην πρώτη συνεδρία θα είναι χρήσιμο να έχω σκεφτεί πάνω κάτω τι θέλω να συζητήσω, τι λες γι' αυτό;


Εγώ στην πρώτη συνέδρια πήγα έτσι χωρίς καμία σκέψη και δεν ήξερα καν την διαδικασία. Πιστεύω καλύτερα να μην προετοιμαστεις καθόλου και γενικά πιστεύω οτι αυθόρμητα είναι και τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ στην πρώτη συνέδρια πήγα έτσι χωρίς καμία σκέψη και δεν ήξερα καν την διαδικασία. Πιστεύω καλύτερα να μην προετοιμαστεις καθόλου και γενικά πιστεύω οτι αυθόρμητα είναι και τα καλύτερα.


Θα το προσπαθήσω...

Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά, δεν νιώθω ασφάλεια... (Δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα των συνεδριών αλλά πρέπει να το πω γιατί με βασανίζει)

----------


## ntinti

> Θα το προσπαθήσω...
> 
> Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά, δεν νιώθω ασφάλεια... (Δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα των συνεδριών αλλά πρέπει να το πω γιατί με βασανίζει)


Εγω θελω να μου πεις κυκνε μου τι εκανες ?
Πως πέρασες την μέρα σου?

----------


## george1520

> Θα το προσπαθήσω...
> 
> Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά, δεν νιώθω ασφάλεια... (Δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα των συνεδριών αλλά πρέπει να το πω γιατί με βασανίζει)


Σου είπα απλά τι έκανα εγώ τότε και τι κάνω στις συνεδρίες μου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως είναι διαφορετικος, οπότε να κάνεις αυτό που είναι καλύτερο για σένα. Για το θέμα "ψυχολόγο" ομως, δεν το συζητάμε καν. Θα πας.

Τι νιώθεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω θελω να μου πεις κυκνε μου τι εκανες ?
> Πως πέρασες την μέρα σου?


Γεια σου ntinti...

Σήμερα δεν έκανα κάτι ιδιαίτερο, κάθισα σπίτι... Αλλά είχα παρέα, ήρθε ο αδελφός μου και κάτσαμε μαζί κάποια ώρα, αργότερα θα δούμε αν θα κανονίσουμε τίποτα για αύριο...

Εσύ τι κάνεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σου είπα απλά τι έκανα εγώ τότε και τι κάνω στις συνεδρίες μου. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όμως είναι διαφορετικος, οπότε να κάνεις αυτό που είναι καλύτερο για σένα. Για το θέμα "ψυχολόγο" ομως, δεν το συζητάμε καν. Θα πας.
> 
> Τι νιώθεις;


Ναι, το είπαμε αυτό...

Φόβο νιώθω...

----------


## ntinti

> Γεια σου ntinti...
> 
> Σήμερα δεν έκανα κάτι ιδιαίτερο, κάθισα σπίτι... Αλλά είχα παρέα, ήρθε ο αδελφός μου και κάτσαμε μαζί κάποια ώρα, αργότερα θα δούμε αν θα κανονίσουμε τίποτα για αύριο...
> 
> Εσύ τι κάνεις;


Ωραία είχες παρέα οπότε σήμερα ήταν ευχαριστω σχετικά το πρωινό σου !!!
Αν μπορείς να πας και μια βολτίτσα να πάρεις αέρα, μετά καμία ταινιουλα για να μπορεσει να κλεισει ομορφα η μερα σου.
Απλά και καθημερινά πράγματα να μπορείς να μην βαλτωνεις!!!

Και εγώ καλά ειμαι απλά καθημερινά ,δουλιτσες όσο μπορώ και σήμερα από το πρωί ασχολουμε με τα λουλουδάκια μου που τα είχα παρατήσει ....Κατά διαστήματα βέβαια γιατί πιο πολύ με κουράζει η ζέστη παρά η διαδικασία!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ωραία είχες παρέα οπότε σήμερα ήταν ευχαριστω σχετικά το πρωινό σου !!!
> Αν μπορείς να πας και μια βολτίτσα να πάρεις αέρα, μετά καμία ταινιουλα για να μπορεσει να κλεισει ομορφα η μερα σου.
> Απλά και καθημερινά πράγματα να μπορείς να μην βαλτωνεις!!!
> 
> Και εγώ καλά ειμαι απλά καθημερινά ,δουλιτσες όσο μπορώ και σήμερα από το πρωί ασχολουμε με τα λουλουδάκια μου που τα είχα παρατήσει ....Κατά διαστήματα βέβαια γιατί πιο πολύ με κουράζει η ζέστη παρά η διαδικασία!!!


Δεν βγήκα βόλτα αλλά μπήκα για μπάνιο, ήταν ότι πρέπει μ' αυτή τη ζέστη... Ταινία γι' αργότερα έχω... :)

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν βγήκα βόλτα αλλά μπήκα για μπάνιο, ήταν ότι πρέπει μ' αυτή τη ζέστη... Ταινία γι' αργότερα έχω... :)


Μια χαρά κυκνε μου !!!
Ελπίζω για αύριο να κάνεις κάτι θα τα πούμε καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μια χαρά κυκνε μου !!!
> Ελπίζω για αύριο να κάνεις κάτι θα τα πούμε καλό βράδυ!


Τελικά χθες κοιμήθηκα νωρίς και δεν είδα ταινία... Και σήμερα το πρωί πήγα βόλτα με τον αδελφό μου και φίλους...
Ήταν ωραία αλλά γύρισα κουρασμένη και παρ' όλη την κούραση δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ, πάλι νιώθω φόβο...

----------


## george1520

> Τελικά χθες κοιμήθηκα νωρίς και δεν είδα ταινία... Και σήμερα το πρωί πήγα βόλτα με τον αδελφό μου και φίλους...
> Ήταν ωραία αλλά γύρισα κουρασμένη και παρ' όλη την κούραση δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ, πάλι νιώθω φόβο...


Όταν είσαι εκτος σπιτιού πως νιώθεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όταν είσαι εκτος σπιτιού πως νιώθεις;


Εξαρτάται... Ανάλογα την γενικότερη διάθεση μου... Σήμερα ένιωθα λίγο έξω απ' τα νερά μου κι όταν ήμουν έξω...

----------


## george1520

> Εξαρτάται... Ανάλογα την γενικότερη διάθεση μου... Σήμερα ένιωθα λίγο έξω απ' τα νερά μου κι όταν ήμουν έξω...


Φόβο ένιωθες;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Φόβο ένιωθες;


Φόβο όχι γιατί ήμουν με άτομα που εμπιστεύομαι... Στο σπίτι δεν ξέρω γιατί με πιάνει και δεν με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ, ίσως επειδή λείπει ο αδελφός μου... Στον ύπνο είναι κυρίως το πρόβλημα μου και κυρίως όταν είναι μεσημέρι...

----------


## george1520

> Φόβο όχι γιατί ήμουν με άτομα που εμπιστεύομαι... Στο σπίτι δεν ξέρω γιατί με πιάνει και δεν με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ, ίσως επειδή λείπει ο αδελφός μου... Στον ύπνο είναι κυρίως το πρόβλημα μου και κυρίως όταν είναι μεσημέρι...


Έχεις συζητήσει με κάποιο γιατρό τους πιθανούς λόγους που στο σπίτι νιώθεις φόβο και ανασφάλεια;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έχεις συζητήσει με κάποιο γιατρό τους πιθανούς λόγους που στο σπίτι νιώθεις φόβο και ανασφάλεια;


Όχι πρόσφατα, παλιότερα δεν θυμάμαι (το λέω γιατί έχω αλλάξει κάποιους γιατρούς, σ' αυτόν που πάω τώρα δεν το έχω αναφέρει, μάλλον πρέπει)... Υποψιάζομαι ότι ίσως να φταίνε οι συγκρούσεις με τους γονείς μου...

----------


## george1520

> Όχι πρόσφατα, παλιότερα δεν θυμάμαι (το λέω γιατί έχω αλλάξει κάποιους γιατρούς, σ' αυτόν που πάω τώρα δεν το έχω αναφέρει, μάλλον πρέπει)... Υποψιάζομαι ότι ίσως να φταίνε οι συγκρούσεις με τους γονείς μου...


Σε αυτην που θα πας τώρα, κάνε μια συζήτηση για αυτό το θέμα. Θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει και αυτόματα θα μάθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι. Το σπίτι είναι ένα μέρος που έχεις κακές αναμνήσεις, εντάσεις και είναι λογικό να μην έχεις ψυχική ηρεμία. Όσο μπορείς να είσαι έξω από αυτό και θα δεις ότι ο φόβος θα σταματήσει να υπάρχει..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε αυτην που θα πας τώρα, κάνε μια συζήτηση για αυτό το θέμα. Θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει και αυτόματα θα μάθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι. Το σπίτι είναι ένα μέρος που έχεις κακές αναμνήσεις, εντάσεις και είναι λογικό να μην έχεις ψυχική ηρεμία. Όσο μπορείς να είσαι έξω από αυτό και θα δεις ότι ο φόβος θα σταματήσει να υπάρχει..


Θα κάνω, ναι... Και θα προσπαθήσω τώρα που λήγουν τα μέτρα της καραντίνας να βγαίνω περισσότερο... 
Αλλά με προβληματίζει κάτι ακόμα... Ότι πολλές φορές θυμάμαι εκείνον (τον κακό της ιστορίας, όχι τον πρώην) και με ταράζει αν και δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί τον θυμάμαι...

----------


## george1520

> Θα κάνω, ναι... Και θα προσπαθήσω τώρα που λήγουν τα μέτρα της καραντίνας να βγαίνω περισσότερο... 
> Αλλά με προβληματίζει κάτι ακόμα... Ότι πολλές φορές θυμάμαι εκείνον (τον κακό της ιστορίας, όχι τον πρώην) και με ταράζει αν και δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί τον θυμάμαι...


Γιατί έχεις μείνει στάσιμη. Είσαι σε ένα σημείο και κοιτάς μόνο δύο δρόμους. Το κακό παρελθόν και το καλό παρελθόν. Το μέλλον σου ποιος λες να το κοιτάξει; Έχεις δει ποτέ κάποιον που να προχωράει μπροστά με τα μάτια στην πλάτη; Είχα διαβάσει παλιά κάτι που ταιριάζει σε σένα.
"Δε μπορείς να ανακαλύψεις νέους ωκεανούς αν δεν έχεις το κουράγιο να χάσεις την ακτή από τα μάτια σου".

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γιατί έχεις μείνει στάσιμη. Είσαι σε ένα σημείο και κοιτάς μόνο δύο δρόμους. Το κακό παρελθόν και το καλό παρελθόν. Το μέλλον σου ποιος λες να το κοιτάξει; Έχεις δει ποτέ κάποιον που να προχωράει μπροστά με τα μάτια στην πλάτη; Είχα διαβάσει παλιά κάτι που ταιριάζει σε σένα.
> "Δε μπορείς να ανακαλύψεις νέους ωκεανούς αν δεν έχεις το κουράγιο να χάσεις την ακτή από τα μάτια σου".


Όντως ταιριάζει... Κι όντως δεν ξέρω αν έχω το κουράγιο... Αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον νιώθω πελαγωμένη... Ελπίζω η συζήτηση που θα κάνω με την ψυχολόγο να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο...

----------


## george1520

> Όντως ταιριάζει... Κι όντως δεν ξέρω αν έχω το κουράγιο... Αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον νιώθω πελαγωμένη... Ελπίζω η συζήτηση που θα κάνω με την ψυχολόγο να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο...


Έχεις το κουράγιο.. Αλλά δεν θες.. Φοβάσαι το παρακάτω. Αλλά αν δεν κάνουμε βήματα μπροστά πως θα γνωρίσουμε άλλους ανθρώπους; Πως θα αποκτήσουμε νέες εμπειρίες; Πως θα γίνουμε καλύτεροι; Να κάνουμε λάθη, να πέσουμε, να σηκωθούμε... Να ζήσουμε!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έχεις το κουράγιο.. Αλλά δεν θες.. Φοβάσαι το παρακάτω. Αλλά αν δεν κάνουμε βήματα μπροστά πως θα γνωρίσουμε άλλους ανθρώπους; Πως θα αποκτήσουμε νέες εμπειρίες; Πως θα γίνουμε καλύτεροι; Να κάνουμε λάθη, να πέσουμε, να σηκωθούμε... Να ζήσουμε!


Όντως φοβάμαι... Και δεν ξέρω πως να το κατανικήσω... Ειδικά τώρα μ' έχει πιάσει αρκετά έντονα...

----------


## george1520

Όταν φοβόμαστε έχουμε δύο επιλογές. Μένουμε στάσιμοι και φοβάστε ή κάνουμε βήματα ενάντια στον φόβο και σταματάμε να φοβόμαστε. Είναι δική μας επιλογή για το τι θα κάνουμε. Εσύ για πόσο καιρό ακομη αντέχεις να είσαι στάσιμη και να φοβάσαι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όταν φοβόμαστε έχουμε δύο επιλογές. Μένουμε στάσιμοι και φοβάστε ή κάνουμε βήματα ενάντια στον φόβο και σταματάμε να φοβόμαστε. Είναι δική μας επιλογή για το τι θα κάνουμε. Εσύ για πόσο καιρό ακομη αντέχεις να είσαι στάσιμη και να φοβάσαι;


Δεν ξέρω... Δεν είναι εύκολο να το αντέξω... Πιστεύεις ότι η ψυχολόγος θα βοηθήσει και σ' αυτό;

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξέρω... Δεν είναι εύκολο να το αντέξω... Πιστεύεις ότι η ψυχολόγος θα βοηθήσει και σ' αυτό;


Ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να κάνει δέκα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και να μην αλλάξει καθόλου και ενας άλλος μπορεί να κάνει ένα χρόνο και να δει πολλές αλλαγές. Τι θελω να πω; Αν δεν θες να κάνεις βήματα μπροστά ο ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Από την στιγμή που αποφάσισες να πας σημαίνει ότι θες να αλλάξεις και να αφήσεις κάποιες καταστάσεις πίσω και να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να κάνει δέκα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και να μην αλλάξει καθόλου και ενας άλλος μπορεί να κάνει ένα χρόνο και να δει πολλές αλλαγές. Τι θελω να πω; Αν δεν θες να κάνεις βήματα μπροστά ο ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Από την στιγμή που αποφάσισες να πας σημαίνει ότι θες να αλλάξεις και να αφήσεις κάποιες καταστάσεις πίσω και να προχωρήσεις.


Όντως θέλω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ, αν είμαι αρκετά δυνατή, δεν ξέρω...

----------


## george1520

> Όντως θέλω αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ, αν είμαι αρκετά δυνατή, δεν ξέρω...


Από την στιγμή που το θες τότε είσαι αρκετά δυνατη να το κάνεις.

----------


## ntinti

> Τελικά χθες κοιμήθηκα νωρίς και δεν είδα ταινία... Και σήμερα το πρωί πήγα βόλτα με τον αδελφό μου και φίλους...
> Ήταν ωραία αλλά γύρισα κουρασμένη και παρ' όλη την κούραση δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ, πάλι νιώθω φόβο...


Άσε τον φόβο κυκνε μου είπαμε δεν σκεφτόμαστε τα αρνητικά.
Πέρασες μια όμορφη μέρα μαζί με ανθρώπους που θες να είσαι μαζί τους !
Κράτα αυτό και πάμε σιγά σιγά για το επόμενο .Από εδώ και πέρα προσπάθησε να βάζεις και άλλες σκέψεις ,όπως όχι μόνο με ποιους θα περάσω ευχάριστα ,αλλά τι δημιουργικο μπορω να κάνω για να μου προκαλέσει ευχαρίστηση το αποτέλεσμα και στο τέλος της μέρας να νοιωθω γεμάτη!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Από την στιγμή που το θες τότε είσαι αρκετά δυνατή να το κάνεις.


Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Άσε τον φόβο κυκνε μου είπαμε δεν σκεφτόμαστε τα αρνητικά.
> Πέρασες μια όμορφη μέρα μαζί με ανθρώπους που θες να είσαι μαζί τους !
> Κράτα αυτό και πάμε σιγά σιγά για το επόμενο .Από εδώ και πέρα προσπάθησε να βάζεις και άλλες σκέψεις ,όπως όχι μόνο με ποιους θα περάσω ευχάριστα ,αλλά τι δημιουργικο μπορω να κάνω για να μου προκαλέσει ευχαρίστηση το αποτέλεσμα και στο τέλος της μέρας να νοιωθω γεμάτη!


Ntinti, δεν μπορώ όλες τις στιγμές της μέρας να σκέφτομαι θετικά όταν υπάρχουν προβλήματα που με δυσκολεύουν...
Για παράδειγμα, χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα αρκετά, ξύπνησα και δεν μπορούσα να ξανακοιμηθώ και τώρα νιώθω κουρασμένη...

Αλλά για να τα λέμε και τα θετικά πέρασα καλά και ξενύχτησα λίγο γι' αυτό κι η κούραση...

Αν έχεις χρόνο γράψε μου, τα πρωινά αν είμαι μόνη μου με δυσκολεύουν...

----------


## ntinti

> Ntinti, δεν μπορώ όλες τις στιγμές της μέρας να σκέφτομαι θετικά όταν υπάρχουν προβλήματα που με δυσκολεύουν...
> Για παράδειγμα, χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα αρκετά, ξύπνησα και δεν μπορούσα να ξανακοιμηθώ και τώρα νιώθω κουρασμένη...
> 
> Αλλά για να τα λέμε και τα θετικά πέρασα καλά και ξενύχτησα λίγο γι' αυτό κι η κούραση...
> 
> Αν έχεις χρόνο γράψε μου, τα πρωινά αν είμαι μόνη μου με δυσκολεύουν...


κοριτσάκι μου εδώ είμαι μπαινοβγαίνω όποτε έχω κενό από την δουλειά.......

ότι είναι σου είπα γράψε μου ή στείλε μου μήνυμα και θα το δω,φιλιά!

----------


## Κύκνος

> κοριτσάκι μου εδώ είμαι μπαινοβγαίνω όποτε έχω κενό από την δουλειά.......
> 
> ότι είναι σου είπα γράψε μου ή στείλε μου μήνυμα και θα το δω,φιλιά!


Έχω μέρες να γράψω στο θέμα μου για κάποιους λόγους αλλά είπα να το κάνω τώρα... Μου προέκυψε ένα πρόβλημα σωματικής υγείας, όχι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό (μην ανησυχήσεις) αλλά μου προκαλεί πόνο και μου ρίχνει ακόμα περισσότερο την ψυχολογία (τη Δευτέρα θα πάω στον αρμόδιο γιατρό για να το λύσω)... 
Αυτό που θέλω να πω τώρα είναι ότι οι ανασφάλειες μου έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο...

----------


## ntinti

Καλημερα Κυκνε μου!
Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα το σοβαρο και να ειναι περαστικο!
Οσο για το θεμα πονος και ψυχολογια αστο καλυτερα δεν ειμαι αρμοδια να μιλησω εμενα με γονατισε αυτο το θεμα....

Οταν εχεις νεα γραψε μου, φιλια κοριτσι μου!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα Κυκνε μου!
> Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα το σοβαρο και να ειναι περαστικο!
> Οσο για το θεμα πονος και ψυχολογια αστο καλυτερα δεν ειμαι αρμοδια να μιλησω εμενα με γονατισε αυτο το θεμα....
> 
> Οταν εχεις νεα γραψε μου, φιλια κοριτσι μου!


Καλημέρα ntinti...

Σήμερα θα μάθω αν είναι σοβαρό (καλά θέμα ζωής και θανάτου δεν είναι πάντως), στις 15:00 έχω ραντεβού με την οδοντίατρο γιατί πονούσα πολύ και πέρασα το Σαββατοκύριακο με αντιβίωση... Έχω άγχος γιατί φοβάμαι τον οδοντίατρο, πάω σε όποιον γιατρό χρειαστεί χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά στον οδοντίατρο πάω με μεγάλη δυσκολία...

----------


## Κύκνος

Γύρισα... Το δόντι μου χρειάζεται απονεύρωση και την ξεκινήσαμε... Θα χρειαστεί άλλες δύο επισκέψεις για να τελειώσουμε με το συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ntinti...
> 
> Σήμερα θα μάθω αν είναι σοβαρό (καλά θέμα ζωής και θανάτου δεν είναι πάντως), στις 15:00 έχω ραντεβού με την οδοντίατρο γιατί πονούσα πολύ και πέρασα το Σαββατοκύριακο με αντιβίωση... Έχω άγχος γιατί φοβάμαι τον οδοντίατρο, πάω σε όποιον γιατρό χρειαστεί χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά στον οδοντίατρο πάω με μεγάλη δυσκολία...


Ότι και να είναι μόνο που πονάμε φτάνει για να μας ρίχνει ψυχολογικά και να φοβόμαστε. ..
Μακάρι να είναι κάτι εύκολο γιατί και εγώ το οδοντίατρο δεν τον μπορώ, βασικά την ένεση δεν μπορώ μετά από αυτή ας κάνει ότι θέλει....
Γράψε μου όταν έχει νέα καλό μου φιλιά!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα συμβαίνει το αντιθετο..Μου στελνει εκεινος και εγω κρατιεμαι με το ζορι να μην του απαντησω γιατι δεν θελω να κανω ενα τεραστιο βημα πισω

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν είναι καλή μέρα σήμερα... Κρύα, μοναχική, με άσχημες σκέψεις... Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον που έχω τις γατούλες μου εδώ...

Νοσηρή φαντασία, κατάλαβα... Εσύ τον χώρισες υποθέτω, ε;
Εγώ κρατιέμαι να μην του στείλω αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymp63SDjuUQ

----------


## Almalexia

Κακά τα ψέματα, είναι ορισμένοι που το έχουν αυτό, μπορούν να ηρεμούν και να βρίσκουν λύσεις. Νιώθεις πως πάντα θα υπάρχει ένα γερό στήριγμα. Το καταλαβαίνω, άπαξ και το μάθεις, δεν μπορείς χωρίς αυτό.

----------

